# Math Contest Results



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2011)

I know theres a math marathon thread but this is different, post how well u did on math contests and any question you have about questions you didnt get. Ill start well for gauss i got 136 out of 150, not as good as i would have liked, for lagrange i got 38 out of 40 http://mathematica.ca/pdf/palmares/2011/students/lagrange.pdf honour roll i got 19th (my name is rares bostan) and for math league i got 32 out of 35, that pretty good. What about you guys


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 7, 2011)

When I did the Gauss contest in grade 8 (2006) I got 128/150, placing first in my school. I just re-took the same one a few days ago for lulz and got 150/150 in less than 30 mins.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 7, 2011)

i got 124/150 for the cayley, top in my school. and 16/30 for CNML i think


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2011)

what grade are u in. You did the grade 8 one and ur in (let me guess from when i saw u) grade 12. I wouldnt be surprised that you got perfect. Oh well still good job


----------



## Erzz (Jun 7, 2011)

This year's Fermat Contest I got the highest mark in my school (getting a medal), and scored in the top 25% of all writers (getting a certificate of distinction). That's the only truly math contest I've done.
Somewhat related, the North American Computational Linguistic Olympiad for this year I made it into the Invitational Round (top 10 in Canada). The invitational round was hard. Look at questions J and K here, for example.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

There was an "Arizona State Math Test" given at school in the first semester of the school year that just ended. There were 80 questions, and we had 90 minutes. I did not answer every single question (had not yet learned calculus, and I had some stupid blanks regarding geometry because I never properly learned geometry), but every single question that I did answer, I got correct, and I was informed by my teacher that I had one of the top scores in the state. I never actually saw my score though....
As a general rule, I don't answer math questions incorrectly. :3


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 7, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> what grade are u in. You did the grade 8 one and ur in (let me guess from when i saw u) grade 12. I wouldnt be surprised that you got perfect. Oh well still good job


Grade 13 actually (repeating 12) 

I don't remember my results from Cayley or Fermat. :/ I wrote the Euclid earlier this year, which I placed second in my school for, but I did pretty badly (~60/100). I made several careless mistakes on the easy questions, but I got a bunch of the harder ones that most people didn't attempt.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2011)

i always make silly mistakes, like for gauss i got question 19 wrong because i thought it said u can not repeat digits when it said repeated digits allowed, oh well. Why would u repeat grade 12, and what school do u go to


----------



## jblake17 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did anyone do CIMC 2013?


----------

